# b14 .. coilover sleeves .. made by buddy club ?



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm curious if anyone knows about these ? .. because i have a friend who has a catalogue .. and it says there are buddy club coilover sleeves for the B14 ..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Buddy Club makes some things for Hondas from suspension parts to body kits.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive never heard of them....do they have a website u can link us to?


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

no guys sorry .. i've been trying to find a website all day... my friend will show me it in the cataloge when i meet up with him next time .. perhaps i'll take a pic of the catalogue or scan it ... for u guys


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...t=1&SortProperty=MetaEndSort&query=buddy+club


----------

